# Nets @ Raptors, Jan. 8th



## speedythief

<center>
















*New Jersey Nets* (18-12) @ *Toronto Raptors* (11-22)
January 8th, 2006, 1:00 PM EST
TSN





































*Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic*








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Is it just me or does Vince have a really samll head in that picture! LOL


----------



## Turkish Delight

Should be a good game, hopefully the Raptors can play better than they did the last two times these teams squared off at the ACC. Raptors are on a 5 game winning streak, and the Nets are on a 9 game winning streak, so something's gotta give.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way, I found it kind of funny that Jason Collins is playing 25 minutes a game, but is averaging the lowest number of rebounds per game on NJ's starting lineup with only 4.1 per contest. Though, it's not so much a hit on him as it is a positive that everyone on NJ is crashing the boards.


----------



## Brolic

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way, I found it kind of funny that Jason Collins is playing 25 minutes a game, but is averaging the lowest number of rebounds per game on NJ's starting lineup with only 4.1 per contest. Though, it's not so much a hit on him as it is a positive that everyone on NJ is crashing the boards.


yeah the best thing Collins brings to the table is his defense


----------



## Dooch

kamaze said:


> yeah the best thing Collins brings to the table is his defense


LOL. Yea. He really wouldn't be starting for any other reason except for his defense. Possibly his mid-range jumper when it is on.


----------



## changv10

Unfortunately, I think the game against the Nets will be really hard to pull off. We've been doing a lot of double teams on the oppossing team's best player, forcing others to score. We took out Howard against the Magic, we managed to make TMac score less than 50 last night (he was that hot). 

This doesn't work against the nets. You obviously don't double Kidd because of his passing ability. Carter is an underrated passer. Doubling Carter is not that good of a strategy. He can give some good dimes. Put Peterson on Carter and force him to take fadeaway J's. Our best bet is to double Jefferson IF he gets hot ... but not to the cost of a defender on Carter. Force Kidd, Kristic, Collins to score on jumpers. 

Let's hope the raps have what it takes to beat NJ !


----------



## adhir1

yup, its really hard to get NJ out of there system, any one of Carter/Jefferson/Kidd can score, but i think our best bet it, to let RJ beat us if anything. We HAVE o double carter, based on his skill alone he could beat a team by himself, all raptors fans know that well. Our bigs need to have big nights aganst the weak NJ first line. Get hoffa to give Carter a nice hard foul (legal of course) on carter, for 2 reasons, the fans will love hoffa for that and 2 make carter shoot jumpers all night, and beat us liek that. Although he has been goign to the relentlessly in this wining streak NJ has going. But hopefully he will revert to his jumpshot more often.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'd try to double Carter and Jefferson if possible. I'd be glad if we can make Kidd a shooter tomorrow by making it harder for him to find Jefferson and Carter out there. 

I'm sure Mitchell is going to tell his guys to get at Carter on the defensive end, try and get him to pickup a couple of quick fouls early like last game.


----------



## VC4MVP

changv10 said:


> Unfortunately, I think the game against the Nets will be really hard to pull off. We've been doing a lot of double teams on the oppossing team's best player, forcing others to score. We took out Howard against the Magic, we managed to make TMac score less than 50 last night (he was that hot).
> 
> This doesn't work against the nets. You obviously don't double Kidd because of his passing ability. Carter is an underrated passer. Doubling Carter is not that good of a strategy. He can give some good dimes. *Put Peterson on Carter and force him to take fadeaway J's.* Our best bet is to double Jefferson IF he gets hot ... but not to the cost of a defender on Carter. Force Kidd, Kristic, Collins to score on jumpers.
> 
> Let's hope the raps have what it takes to beat NJ !


lol, u dont have 2 force vc 2 do that he does it anyways :banana:


----------



## VC_15

Hey good luck guys...it will be brutal On vince but hey he seems to play better at Toronto vs toronto than New jersey....


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I'm a fan of both teams(mainly cause of my man Charlie V) but I don't think the Raptors will be able to stop the Nets. I know you guys can't stop hating on Carter but he rarely takes contested fadeaway J's anymore, and you'll probably see that tommorow. If VC is on, this will be a long game for the Raps.


----------



## Sporty G

I'm really curious to see how much energy the Raptors come out with in contrast with the Nets. Both teams are blazing hot right now but perhaps the Nets won't take the Raptors as seriously as they should. We'll see, I just know I'll have this game on ALL the TVs at my work tomorrow!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

PersianPlaya18 said:


> Is it just me or does Vince have a really samll head in that picture! LOL


I was thinking the same thing. 

Speedy you made his head look like beattle juice on purpose? :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Should be an interesting games, both teams hot coming in and the season series at 1-1. I don't think the Raptors have beaten the Nets at home since the trade though, so let's hope they can turn the tide tomorrow.


----------



## aizn

his heads smaller because hes further away from the camera. lol.
although its still funny

should b a very entertaining game. lets go raps!


----------



## Porn Player

God this is the clash of the titans regarding recent form....cant pick a winner logically so my heart says 

GO RAPTORS!


----------



## AirJordan™

Really looking forward to this game (said this about 10 times now). It should be entertaining. The Raps have a lot of momentum going into this one.

*Lets Go Raptors*


----------



## JCB

Good luck guys! Should be a good game.


----------



## changv10

I thought we were on a roll. New Jersey is on a 9-game winning streak. And it wasn't against bad opponents either ... including Golden State, LA Clippers, Miami and Cleveland. The only noteworthy opponent we beat in our 5-game win streak is Indiana. 

The way to beat the Nets is to send Hoffa on a mission to foul Carter hard when he drives to the basket. I remember last time he did that, Carter shy'd away from going to the hole. Have Joey Graham foul Carter hard on the perimeter, and he'll ask the coach to send him to the bench


----------



## changv10

Having said that, I still respect Carter. He did a lot for this organization ... his immediate past brings us to the sour trade with New Jersey. But we have to acknowledge that he brought a couple of years of playoff action to Toronto, along with an uncountable number of highlight reels and spectacular plays that kept the fans loyal to the sport. We have Joey Graham who should be a very solid player in the future, along with the fruits of a Denver 1st rounder.


----------



## TRON

I haven't been this hyped for a game in a while, both teams are really playing well and it should be a very competitive game



> Originally posted by *changv10 !*
> 
> Our best bet is to double Jefferson IF he gets hot ... but not to the cost of a defender on Carter. Force Kidd, Kristic, Collins to score on jumpers.


As you mentioned, we have been having success of late doubling the opponents best players as our man on Defence is average at best. However, I think we should send pressure constantly at Carter rather than Jefferson.

Knowing Vince's tendencies, we must get the ball out of his hands early, making him a passer and not a scorer. Let Jefferson or Kidd beat us, but just don't let VC get into a rythem, cause that could be dangerous.


----------



## TDrake

adhir1 said:


> yup, its really hard to get NJ out of there system, any one of Carter/Jefferson/Kidd can score, but i think our best bet it, to let RJ beat us if anything. We HAVE o double carter, based on his skill alone he could beat a team by himself, all raptors fans know that well. Our bigs need to have big nights aganst the weak NJ first line. Get hoffa to give Carter a nice hard foul (legal of course) on carter, for 2 reasons, the fans will love hoffa for that and 2 make carter shoot jumpers all night, and beat us liek that. Although he has been goign to the relentlessly in this wining streak NJ has going. But hopefully he will revert to his jumpshot more often.


Good points. 

I'm really interested to see what strategy our coaching staff comes up with for this game. Since Keady joined the team, our defence has been a lot more aggressive and effective - there seems to be a plan that the guys can execute with confidence. However, it seems to be mainly tough doubles on the opponents best player - that's almost impossible against Kidd, Carter & Jefferson, unless someone can lock down one of them man-on-man. I can't wait to see what Sam and his crew come up with. 

The team has looked really well prepared, especially in the last two games, and I credit a lot of that to the coaches - will be watching closely to see if that's deserved ...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Hope we win nut Hope Kidd hasa great game, to help me win oyut the weak in my fantasy leauge.


----------



## Brolic

changv10 said:


> Having said that, I still respect Carter. He did a lot for this organization ... his immediate past brings us to the sour trade with New Jersey. But we have to acknowledge that he brought a couple of years of playoff action to Toronto, along with an uncountable number of highlight reels and spectacular plays that kept the fans loyal to the sport. We have Joey Graham who should be a very solid player in the future, along with the fruits of a Denver 1st rounder.


well said


----------



## martymar

The key to the game tomorrow

-attack vince on the offense get him in the foul trouble or frustrate him
-reduce New Jersey's fast break points
-get to the foul line
-make Kidd shoot the ball but don't leave him uncontested
-keep the crowd in the game


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Chaser 55 said:


> Good luck guys! Should be a good game.


This is the not the time or place for pleasantries.

Hopefully the NEts and VC play like ****.


----------



## Unknownone

JuniorNoboa said:


> This is the not the time or place for pleasantries.
> 
> Hopefully the NEts and VC play like ****.


Close off Kidd's driving lanes, forcing him to shoot - and if he makes his jumpers, you can live w/ that...

Double anytime the ball is either in Carter or Jefferson's hands - rather have Krstic and/or Collins take on the offensive load...

Easier said than done, but that'd be my 1st 2 priorities come tomorrow @ 1...


----------



## Porn Player

getting closer to the game... just bet 6000 on UCASH for the raps to win.. 

i wanna thank benis for gettin me addicted to the betting circles..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

This is one game I really wish I could watch live. I think we've got a good shot to win, despite the roll that the Nets are on. A lot will depend on containing VC: easier said than done. 

Vince is back at the level of best scorers in the game. His outside shot is back, he's getting to the line, he's playing smart. 

Bosh and Charlie can take their frontcourt inside and out. I hope Hoffa can get productive minutes against Kystic and Collins. Bonner can make them pay for clogging the middle.

I wish Jose was back for this game against Kidd. MJ vs Kidd is not a favourable matchup.

RJ could go off again if we're Ding Carter too tightly.

Go Raptors!


----------



## madman

as well as we have been playing i think this is where it ends, we are probably gonna come out flat, hopefully i am wrong but i just have a feeling


----------



## Aurelino

SkywalkerAC said:


> This is one game I really wish I could watch live. I think we've got a good shot to win, despite the roll that the Nets are on. A lot will depend on containing VC: easier said than done.
> 
> Vince is back at the level of best scorers in the game. His outside shot is back, he's getting to the line, he's playing smart.
> 
> Bosh and Charlie can take their frontcourt inside and out. I hope Hoffa can get productive minutes against Kystic and Collins. Bonner can make them pay for clogging the middle.
> 
> I wish Jose was back for this game against Kidd. MJ vs Kidd is not a favourable matchup.
> 
> RJ could go off again if we're Ding Carter too tightly.
> 
> Go Raptors!


Why i s Calderon not playing?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Calderon is playing isn't he? He played against the Rockets, and from what I remember he said his heal wasn't bothering him anymore.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Whoops, my bad. Didn't catch him in the Rockets game boxscore. Glad to know he's there to keep our point guard play steady.


----------



## Timbaland

Yes! Im gonna be at this one with a few people from my work. Im gonna be in the upper bowl but hopefully it's a sellout, I also hope its like a playoff type atmosphere.

Lets go Raps!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Huge game, I'm hyped. Crowd looks excited for this one. 
I can't wait for the booing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince has been averaging 32 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists per contest in the last 10 games. We're going to have to get him out of his rhythm early.


----------



## superdude211

Chris Bosh needs to dominate this game today, he has the ability too, the Nets have no one who can stop him

Nenad Krstic - No Chance

Jason Collins - :rofl: 

Marc Jackson - see Collins


----------



## Turkish Delight

Worst intro ever. Oh well, I like the song. Better than last year.


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Lol. True.


----------



## Turkish Delight

As expected Hoffa is going to start this game. Bonner played well last time around against the Rockets, but I don't think he matches up as well to start against the Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The best thing about games on TSN is having Leo Rautins bash Vince Carter all game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson slashes and scores in the paint.
Jason Kidd left wide open from beyond the arc.
3-2 Nets.


----------



## AirJordan™

Vince Carter shoots a three, and throws a brick.

Hoffa with a rejection. Joey Graham with a dunk.


----------



## Turkish Delight

James schools Jason Kidd, but misses the layup.
Vince Carter way off from beyond the arc.
Joey Graham misses the jumper. 
Hoffa rejects Krstic on the other end, and Joey Graham gets the slam.
4-3 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timeout Nets. The crowd and the players are already hyped up for this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Richard Jefferson is hurt, and has gone to the locker room. 
Vince Carter misses the rim on a jumper.


----------



## AirJordan™

VC with an air ball. RJ is gone to the locker room.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vaughn misses the jumper, Collins gets the rebound.
Kidd misses the jumper.
Raptors ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Graham sends it down to Peterson, and he hits the jumper. 
6-3 Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™

RJ is returning back to the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter with the bucket inside. 
6-5 Raptors.
Bosh misses from 16.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa makes the open jumper.
8-5 Raptors.
Carter hits the jumper, two straight buckets for him.
8-7 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Blocking call against Collins, his second foul.
A technical is called against Lawrence Frank.
Jefferson is back after holding his back. 
Mike James misses the free throw.


----------



## AirJordan™

Niice play-by-play TD.

Lets GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Ohhh Alley Oooop Joey Graham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhh


----------



## Turkish Delight

James misses the three. 
Carter gets the rebound, pulls up and misses. 
Raptors turn it around, Joey Graham gets the lob and dunks it.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Hoffa showing confidence, playing better, crowd appreciating it.


----------



## AirJordan™

Richard Jefferson is heading back to the locker room again.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jefferson heads back to the locker room. I hope it's nothing serious but it's a big bonus for the Raptors.
Kidd gets the lay up to go.
10-9 Raptors.
Bosh misses the step back.
Carter with a nice pass to Krstic, he gets fouled.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Joey Graham misses the jumper.
Bosh needs to be more aggressive.
Krstic gets the bucket inside.
12-10 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh takes another jumper, but gets lucky to draw the foul this time.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

And Leo starts the Vince bashing .... nice.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter gets in the paint and gets the bucket. 
Vaughn will go the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

CB4 fades and scores.
16-14 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince fades and misses.
Mike James comes back down the floor and makes the bucket.
16-16.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets turn it over, Graham gets fouled by Kidd.
Charlie V, comes into the game.
Carter is shooting 3/8.
Mike James will go to the line, Cliff with his second foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mike James makes both free throws.
Krstic misses the turnaround.
James nails the three.
21-16.


----------



## AirJordan™

Mike James Who??? He hits the threee.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince nails the jumper.
Raptors turn the ball over and foul.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Twice now Leo has expertly pointed out for the VC lovers shots that he stopped working for. *****


----------



## AirJordan™

Daamn that Ford/Raptors commercial is sickk. Even though its a s****y car.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jefferson will not return, Lamond Murray enters the game. 
Carter turns and misses, but the Nets recover and Lamond makes the layup.
Charlie V misses, Padgett makes the jumper.
22-21 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson misses inside, Krstic makes the bucket on the other end.
Villanueva with the pull-up, he hits.
24-23 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good pass by Carter, Krstic dunks. 
Bosh loses the ball, Vaughn brings it up the floor.
Lamond Murray with the three and the glare.
29-23 Nets at the end of the first.


----------



## AirJordan™

Awww 29-23 Nets at the end of the 1st Quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets end the quarter on a 13-2 run. Raptors looked to be forcing things too much at the end of that quarter. They need to start giving it to Bosh inside and see what he can do.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jefferson won't be returning, so the Raptors will have to take advantage when either Kidd or Carter take a rest.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Padgett misses the open three. 
Charlie V working inside and misses. 
Bosh with the offensive rebound. 
Charlie with the floater.
29-25 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lamond Murray fakes, and scores.
31-25 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh takes the ball strong inside, and gets fouled.
That's exactly what they have to.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh misses the second free throw.
Jackson makes the layup inside.
Jalen Rose takes the ball strong the bucket, and dunks it.
33-28 Nets.


----------



## AirJordan™

Jalen Rose with a dunk!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lamond Murray takes the jumper, but gets fouled.
We are making Lamond Murray look like an All Star.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marc Jackson with his second foul.
Bonner gets blocked, Nets take it down the other end and Jackson with the dunk.
Rose hits the three.
35-31 Nets.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Jalen Rose takes an idiotic three pointer... and hits.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose is just schooling Lamond Murray right now. 
Carter turns it over. 
Rose with the wrap around, but he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two. 
Timeout New Jersey.
35-31 Nets.


----------



## AirJordan™

J-Rose hits the three.

Nets turnover.

J-Rose gets fouled. Shoots 2.


----------



## Porn Player

damn l.murray betta not come back and haunt us here!!!! 

9 points for him already


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh is on the bench, but he's only taken 3 shots in this game. He needs to get more touches inside.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose makes the first free throw, and the second.
He has 7 points.
Raptors are 7/9 from the free throw line so far. 
Marc Jackson gets his third foul already, a loose ball foul.


----------



## AirJordan™

Loose ball foul against the Nets.

Lets Go Raptors. Only down by 2.


----------



## Porn Player

J.rose with 2 free throws could we be seeing him breaking out...

god i hope so


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner hits the first free throw, and the second.
Robinson misses the shot, Villanueva with the rebound.
Bonner misses the three, Villanueva with the rebound.
Jalen Rose misses the jumper.


----------



## Porn Player

its a tied ball game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kidd misses the post up.
Jalen Rose gets fouled again. A lot of the Nets' players are getting into foul trouble, and Bosh isn't even on the floor. That is great news for the second half.
Jalen Rose makes the first free throw, and the second.
Raptors up 37-35.


----------



## Porn Player

Villy really owning the boards... jrose with the first free throw and the second 

up by 2


----------



## Porn Player

just realised me an turky d are literally posting the same stuff so i will stop the floor is yours turkish!

GO RAPS


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vaughn with a nice play, makes the layup. 
Mike James sends it to Jose, who misses the three. Kidd misses a three as well. 
Mike James also misses a three, but the ball goes out of bounds on Jason Kidd. 
Charlie with a bad three pointer with some time still left on the clock.
Raptors need to settle down here.
37-37.


----------



## AirJordan™

Tied at 37.

What a great ball game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> just realised me an turky d are literally posting the same stuff so i will stop the floor is yours turkish!
> 
> GO RAPS


No, no feel free to continue posting.
I don't want to feel all alone in here. :biggrin:


----------



## AirJordan™

Mike James hits the three!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vaughn with a bad pass that Kidd cannot handle, Raptors ball. 
Rose goes inside and dishes it out to Mike James who makes the three pointer.
40-37 Raptors. 
Padgett misses the three, but the Nets get the offensive rebound.
Vaughn will go to the line for two.
The Raptors are playing some pretty good defense, but they need to minimize the offensive rebounds that the Nets are getting.
Vaughn splits a pair.
40-38 Raptors.


----------



## Porn Player

Were up by three, seems to be alot of 3's being jacked up on both ends of the floor but i aint complaining until we start missing!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner misses the pull up.
Jacque Vaughn misses the wide open shot.
Great pass by Calderon to Bosh who lays it in.
42-38 Raptors.
Vaughn again left wide open, and this time he hits
42-40 Raptors.


----------



## Porn Player

And jesus turkish how can you type so quick your like a rolling commentator with up2date happenings its amazing!!! they should hire you at yahoo =)


----------



## AirJordan™

VC got rejected by CB4!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Onions, onions and more onions. Mo Pete for threeee!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner misses inside, he's 0/3 right now.
McInnis enters the game, as does Peterson.
Bosh with a rejection on Vince Carter, Raptors recover. 
Bosh sends it out to Peterson who makes the three!
Raptors up by 5.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with an awkward looking shot, Raptors go back down the floor, Peterson misses the three but Bonner with the offensive rebound and the easy lay in.
Raptors up 47-40!


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> And jesus turkish how can you type so quick your like a rolling commentator with up2date happenings its amazing!!! they should hire you at yahoo =)


Haha, thanks.
I take great pride in my play by play game analysis.


----------



## Porn Player

Damn, we're all over them this quarter! This is awesome, i cant wait for the future!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Turkish Delight said:


> Haha, thanks.
> I take great pride in my play by play game analysis.


I know. I dont know how you do it. lol.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors seem to have all the momentum right now, they need to keep it going right now and end the half strongly.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 19-5 run.
Carter with the bucket in the lane, he has 10 points on 5/13 from the floor. 
Bonner with the jumper, short.
Vince misses the shot, Krstic with the rebound inside and gets the bucket, plus the foul.
47-45 Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™

Oh Jason Kidd with a hard foul on Bosh.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Villanueva misses the post up, Bosh fakes out Jason Kidd, and will go to the line.
Kidd looked foolish on that one.


----------



## AirJordan™

Mike James with a taunting tech foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh makes both free throws.
McInnis misses the turnaround jumper. 
Mike James hits the jumper, but he gets a technical for yelling for a foul. 
Vince Carter misses the technical free throw attempt.
Raptors up 51-45.


----------



## Porn Player

knocks down the first 
and the second
then mike james (who?!) makes a shot 


up by 6


----------



## AirJordan™

Another tech foul, now its against Peterson!!!!!! WTF??????????????????


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince Carter makes the bucket. Peterson wanted a foul on the other end, and he also gets a technical.
Vince Carter misses ANOTHER technical free throw attempt.


----------



## AirJordan™

Peterson got ejected!!!!! WTF? is going on????


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince Carter slapped Peterson jokingly, and Peterson returned the favour by slapping him back, and he gets kicked out of the ball game.


----------



## AirJordan™

Everyone is yelling bull****


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is a joke, Carter slapped Peterson, jokingly yes. But all Peterson did was return the favour.
This time, Kidd makes the free throw.


----------



## Porn Player

is peterson gone? woah thats BS sum1 please explain


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was probably the worst call I have ever seen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> is peterson gone? woah thats BS sum1 please explain


Vince Carter jokingly slapped Peterson across the face, and Peterson slapped him back in the same manner. Carter began to laugh, but Peterson got ejected.


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow this is total bull****. Lol everyone at the ACC was yelling bull****!! bull****!! when Peterson was ejected.


----------



## Divine Spammer

Turkish Delight said:


> Vince Carter slapped Peterson jokingly, and Peterson returned the favour by slapping him back, and he gets kicked out of the ball game.


Very weird..
nvm. I hope Raps will kick ***! 
NJ=overrated. =)


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh gets called for the charge. What the **** is going on here?


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow I wanna see how this ends.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

dammit what a joke of a call, I'd call that ref after the game and tell him what a moron he is.


----------



## AirJordan™

I seriously want to be at this game so badly. Daaaaaamn.....


----------



## TRON

fuc**** Steve Jabby, what an a-hole

nice job of him evening out the loss of Jefferson for NJ :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Half ends at 51-48 for the Raptors.
Vince and Sam Mitchell speaking to each other as the half ended, and I'm pretty sure they were talking about the Peterson incident. Carter knew that Petersonw as not at fault.


----------



## nwt

Turkish Delight said:


> That was probably the worst call I have ever seen.



:yes: 

I guess since Jefferson is gone we have to lose someone from our side to make it even


----------



## JS03

Bull****


----------



## AirJordan™

Bull****!! Bull****!! Bull****!!

Im guessing Mo Pete is gonna get suspended a few games now, and fined.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson was playing very well.. 7 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist on 3/7 shooting. And as always, his defense has been great.
We're going to miss him in the second half, but I guess this means that Jalen Rose will have to step it up.


----------



## JS03

They were just joking around.. omg.


----------



## speedythief

Mo's ejection was total horse****.

Raps getting too loose in the end of the second quarter.

Exciting game so far, though.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

This is all Vince's fault and shows how his head is not in the game and he will never be a champion. What sort of "professional" playfully slaps someone else in the face. 

Now no harm was intended.. don't get me wrong... but how can someone have so little focus on a game to fool around like that in a game.


----------



## Porn Player

speedythief said:


> Mo's ejection was total horse****.
> 
> Raps getting too loose in the end of the second quarter.
> 
> Exciting game so far, though.



Agreed, we started to open up glad the half came to an end cos the energy had dipped...


god i ****in want this win bad :banana:


----------



## TRON

Mo might even lose some money and a game for his behaviour after that stupid call, that ref is gonna feel like a jacka** when he checks the replay

we got to send mad pressure to Vince now that Mo is gone.

oh we gotta win this one!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was very unprofessional on Vince's part IMO. Morris Peterson just got a technical, and he obviously needed to cool down, not get slapped in the face. Either way, they were only joking around with each other, and Vince never wanted to get Peterson ejected like that.
Horrible call, just horrible.


----------



## AirJordan™

Amazing entertaining game so far. Lol, im gonna start writing my half-page story that I left to do till today. I had 2 weeks to do it and I left it till the last day.

Lets Go Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so pumped right now, its not even funny.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We need to keep our focus. We are still winning by three points right now, but we can't give NJ an inch. We need to come out strong early on in the 2nd half, and win this one for Mo.


----------



## nwt

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 (18 members and 8 guests)
nwt, Sad Mafioso, Turkish Delight, Who-C, Juzt_SicK03, ToddMacCulloch11, JuniorNoboa, tr_west, RaptorsCB4, ati, Divine Spammer, TRON, skip_dawg!, Steez, mavhaz, Original ScarFace, Theberge43


----------



## Who-C

Mo Pete ejection was totaly unnecessary, but luckily Jalen is playing well so far. Wouldnt mind seeing Calderon James Jalen Charlie V and Bosh playing together for the most part in the second half. I think we can out with a win if we execute on O and keep doin wat we doin on Defense


----------



## bball_mvp88

mopete got screwed lets hope the NBA reviews the call and suspends carter :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

nwt said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 (18 members and 8 guests)
> nwt, Sad Mafioso, Turkish Delight, Who-C, Juzt_SicK03, ToddMacCulloch11, JuniorNoboa, tr_west, RaptorsCB4, ati, Divine Spammer, TRON, skip_dawg!, Steez, mavhaz, Original ScarFace, Theberge43


+ people you can't see b/c they are on invisible.

Keep posting, guys!


----------



## Porn Player

^^^ aint none of us got nothing but love for the raps


----------



## JS03

bball_mvp88 said:


> mopete got screwed lets hope the NBA reviewes that and suspends carterr :biggrin:


Do that and suspend fricken Steve Jabby aswell. :curse:


----------



## AirJordan™

speedythief said:


> + people you can't see b/c they are on invisible.
> 
> Keep posting, guys!


I didnt realize i had the Invisibile Option on, lol.

Lets Go Raptors!!!!!


----------



## mavhaz

Like Vince or not that wasn't intentional on his part he was screwing around with an old teammate /friend , stupid but not intentional and if you watch the replay closely Vince was rushing the Mo defense but was stopped by coach Frank. Still a dumb call bt ref though he blew that one


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose misses the jumper Hoffa with the offensive rebound and makes the hook shot!
53-48 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa with the hook shot


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah baby. Comming into the 2nd Half strong. 2 quick buckets from the Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jason Kidd misses the three. 
Graham makes the layup inside.
Carter misses the fade-away, Rose with the rebound.
Vince is 6/17 so far.
Ball gets deflected by Carter, Raptors ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh just abused Collins on a crossover.
57-48 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Krstic with the bucket, that's the Nets' first two points of the ball game. 
Kidd gets fouled going for a layup. 
He'll go to the line for two, Graham's second foul of the game.


----------



## JS03

Chuck Listen to LEO


----------



## AirJordan™

lol theyre still talking about that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors turn the ball over. 
Kidd makes the jumper.
57-53 Raptors.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The best thing about watching the replay is that Mo-Pete wasn't in any mood to play around.

His facial expression when he hit him, was like "grow up, be a professional and stop being such a little *****." Mo-Pete was not "laughing" and having fan. He was interested in playing the game like a professional. **** off Vince.


----------



## Porn Player

DAMN great opening 2 the second half!!! Mitchell must have the boys fired up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mike James with a nifty floater.
59-53 Raptors. 
Mike James with 14 points, 5 assists and three boards.
Nets misses, and the Raptors reocover the rebound.
Both teams going for the ball, and Vaughn mistakenly tackles Mike James.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mike James dishes it out to Jalen Rose who misses the open jumper.
Kidd gets fouled again, that's Graham's third.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kidd makes both free throws.
59-55 Raptors.
Bosh tries to pass it inside to Hoffa, but the ball goes out of bounds.
Nets ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Krstic with the open jumper. 
59-57 Raptors.
Nets are on a 9-2 run.


----------



## JS03

Timeout Raptors after a Krtic Basket


----------



## AirJordan™

59-57 Raptors. Timeout.


----------



## speedythief

Herky-jerky game so far.

Sucks to be without Mo but I'll trade RJ for Mo any day. Hopefully we can keep our composure.


----------



## Porn Player

seriously how do u do it turkish


----------



## JS03

skip_dawg! said:


> seriously how do u do it turkish


He had plenty of experiance last year.


----------



## AirJordan™

J-Rose got the tech??!??!


----------



## JS03

Technical foul on 
Jalen Rose arghh


----------



## AirJordan™

What is this? Seriously?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose goes hard to the bucket, and tempers flare again. 
Jalen Rose gets assessed a technical foul, wow.
Before the technical was called, Collins and Jalen made up.
Nets miss the technical free throw.


----------



## JS03

Sam Mitchell with a TEch.. argh


----------



## AirJordan™

Sam Mitchell gets a tech?????!?!?!??!


----------



## speedythief

Another tech? Sheesh, swallow the whistles or start walking away.


----------



## AirJordan™

Its raining tech fouls in Toronto.


----------



## AirJordan™

BAM!!!!!!!!!!!! Mike James for three!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03

MIKE james with the three ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mitchell gets a technical for arguing, but the Nets miss another free throw. What are they shooting from there, 50%?
Mike James nails the three!!!
Raptors up by 6!


----------



## TRON

another teck

here's a big middle finger to the refs

but the raps need to stop providing fodder for the refs to sick it to us


----------



## AirJordan™

Another threeee!!!! Jalen Rose!!!


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose also with 3 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vaughn misses from the pocket, but Krstic gets the put back. He has 16 points and 7 rebounds so far.
Jalen Rose with a three of his own, right in the eye of Krstic.
Raptors up by 7!


----------



## TRON

get bonner out of there, put in Hoffa or Villa who can rebound

we need to pressure VC more, we can't send Jalen at him and expect to succeed of D


----------



## Turkish Delight

James misses a three, Lamond Murray with an ugly shot. 
Raptors recover, but can't get the bucket. 
Nets ball.


----------



## JS03

CB4 nails the jumper


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jason Kidd with a three, that was big.
66-64 Raptors.
Bosh with the jumper, he hits!
Only 7 shots in this game so far, but he has 13 points. 
Bosh just blocked Krstic inside.
Rose kicks the ball out of bounds on the other end.


----------



## JS03

After a Sick block by Bosh Jalen loses the
ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with his third block of the game!
Jump ball.


----------



## AirJordan™

Bosh with 3 rejections this game.


----------



## JS03

CB4 with another block.]
Jump ball time


----------



## speedythief

This game is INTENSE! Awesome so far.


----------



## crazyshea

good d being showed


----------



## AirJordan™

Awwww too bad Bosh couldnt finish that off.

VC with a dunk.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kidd makes the layup.
68-66 Raptors.
Bosh schools Collins, but lost control.
Carter with the dunk at the other end, he has 17. 
68-68.
Bonner misses the shot inside, but he'll go to the line for two after the timeout.


----------



## JS03

Bonner gets fouled and will
shoot two on the line.


----------



## JS03

crazyshea said:


> good d being showed


Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## Porn Player

damn tied ball game 

its gettin tense


----------



## Who-C

i hate that fricken reving stuff carter does after he dunks. I love Carter but come on man do somethin better than that dude.


----------



## crazyshea

thanks


----------



## AirJordan™

*Lets Go Raptors*


----------



## ellas_raps

woah 2 pages late because i had to register but jeese why dont the refs just give the entire team techs. I wonder what the record for most tech's in a day is?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner makes both free throws.
Raptors up 70-68.
Jason Kidd makes an open three, 71-70 Nets.
Bosh with an air ball. 
Vince Carter going for a dunk, but Bonner strips it and they'll go for a jump ball. 
Kidd sets Carter up for a dunk.
73-70 Nets.
14-4 run.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mike James misses the jumper, Kidd misses the three on the other end.
Jalen Rose gets fouled going to the basket again.


----------



## Divine Spammer

No Raptors for me. Can't watch the game.. damn. 
So frustrating. I wanna see it!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lamond Murray with a three fromt he pocket.
76-72 Nets.


----------



## JS03

Awww, Jose Calderon misses the final shot of the quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh splits a pair.
Raptors down by three.
Carter misses the shot inside, good defense by Rose.
Mike James pitches it out to Calderon who misses the open three.
Third quarter ends with the Raptors down 76-73.


----------



## JS03

ellas_raps said:


> woah 2 pages late because i had to register but jeese why dont the refs just give the entire team techs. I wonder what the record for most tech's in a day is?


I gotta check that out.
And Welcome to the boards. :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

What Lamond Murray is this?


----------



## Porn Player

Divine Spammer said:


> No Raptors for me. Can't watch the game.. damn.
> So frustrating. I wanna see it!!!



am in the same boat... oh well this thread is doing a great job


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh is going to need more touches in this 4th quarter. The Raptors started the half well, but slowed down as it progressed.
Martin and Villanueva are in the game.


----------



## AirJordan™

AND 1.............Chris Bosh!!!! This game is tied.


----------



## JS03

Chris bosh gets fouled and makes the basket. And1


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the bucket, plus the foul. 
Great play.


----------



## AirJordan™

Bosh with the hook shot!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter misses two lay ups. Raptors go downt he floor, Bosh makes the hook shot!
78-76 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Yeah, Chris Bosh!!!... whoo


----------



## speedythief

Bosh is on fya!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Padgett misses the three, a big rebound by Matt Bonner.
Give it to Bosh!
Bosh with the jumper, and he hits!
Bosh with 7 straight points for the Raptors!


----------



## AirJordan™

Go Chris Bosh!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Every time the Raptors get down the floor, they need to give it to Chris Bosh. Give it to him, see what he can do, he'll draw a double team and he can kick it out if he has to. 
Raptors are feeling it now.


----------



## speedythief

Frank keeps using his timeouts to cool us. Good. Let him use them on us so he has none left for them.


----------



## crazyshea

Bosh Is On FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fire:


----------



## JS03

The Crowd is back in it now


----------



## Porn Player

Boshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Crossword

Damn, looks like I'm missing out on one hell of a game! Keep it up Raps!


----------



## JS03

Vince Carter fouls matt Bonner


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince Carter fades, fires and hits.
Plus the foul. He makes the free throw, he has 21 points now.
Bonner with a pull up, he gets fouled.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## AirJordan™

Matt Bonner makes his two free throws.

Offensive foul against the Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the offensive foul. 
Bosh fades, but it rims out.
Padgett misses the three, but gets the rebound. 
Carter misses a three as well.
Raptors go down the floor, Mike James hits the jumper!
84-79 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

That dunk hurt..


----------



## speedythief

Atta'boy CV!


----------



## AirJordan™

YEAHHH Charlie V!!!

Yeah that alley-oop did hurt.


----------



## Porn Player

mike james (who?!) 

we are up by 5 with 8 mins 2 go 


lets go raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kidd with a sweet lob to Vince, and he dunks it. 
Villanueva cleans up Mike James' miss. 
Raptors up 86-81. 
Carter nails the three, he's heating up now.


----------



## AirJordan™

Loose ball foul against the Nets!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

How the hell was that not goaltending.

And great boxing out there Vince on Bonner. *****


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah baby!!!! Chris Bosh!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Darrick Martin takes the three, but misses. That's not his shot, Bosh needs to get more touches again.
Luckily, Matt Bonner gets fouled inside.
Raptors ball. 
Charlie V misses the floater, Bosh with the rebound.
He misses the layup, and barely misses the rebound as well.
Carter misses, and Krstic gets the put back.
Matt Bonner with a lay up at the other end. 
Raptors up by 2, Bosh with the strip, and the lay up.
Raptors up 90-86.


----------



## JS03

yahhhh. Chris Bosh with the basket.
Timeout Nets.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

\cmon nets!!!for christssake!!!!


----------



## speedythief

Bosh! Nice.


----------



## Porn Player

damn.. please dont let this slip away


----------



## AirJordan™

Bosh tweaked his ankle a bit, but he's alright.


----------



## speedythief

Sweet game so far.


----------



## Porn Player

skip_dawg! said:


> damn.. please dont let this slip away



bonner and bosh shut me up


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter with a nice lay up off window.
Raptors up 90-88.
Mike James, fades and fires, and hits!!!
92-88 Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™

BAM!!!!! Mike WHO?? Mike James!!


----------



## JS03

Chris bosh with an offensive foul.. blehh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince misses, Raptors recover. Big posession here.
Mike James misses the jumper, and Chris Bosh gets called for a loose ball foul.
Timeout, Raptors up 92-88.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose has played well today, 15 points on only 7 shots.


----------



## Crossword

How's the officiating been? Sounds like a lot of fouls are being called both ways...


----------



## AirJordan™

Collins gets the charge!!!!!! Lets Go Raptors!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Villanueva misses the three. 
Collins gets called with a charge on the other end.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner misses the jumper, he's 2/7.
Mike James gets the rebound on the Vaughn miss at the other end.
Mike James picks up the slack, makes the jumper.
Raptors up by 6.
Only 3:10 left!


----------



## crazyshea

mike james!!


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh gets fouled by Vince Carter


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cliff Robinson left wide open, and he makes the jumper.
Raptors up 94-90.
Great pass by Mike James to Bosh, and he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## AirJordan™

Someone should start a Mike James fan club.


----------



## Crossword

AirJordan™ said:


> Someone should start a Mike James fan club.


 Yeah, it's been a long time coming too.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> How's the officiating been? Sounds like a lot of fouls are being called both ways...


It's been blah... But not bad now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

AirJordan™ said:


> Someone should start a Mike James fan club.


It's well overdue.


----------



## Crossword

I'm really liking Bosh's 3 offensive rebounds... only 4 on defense... not so much. Looks like the rest of the team is picking up the slack on rebounding though, 42 total boards so far for the Raptors, great job!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with 30 points, on 14/30 from the floor, he's already played 42 minutes in this game. 
Bosh makes both free throws, Raptors up 96-90.
Carter has had a much better 2nd half, shooting 8/14 from the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh blocks Krstic who was going for a dunk.
20 second timeout by Sam Mitchell.


----------



## Crossword

Yup, you can tell Vince is motivated for this one. Still gotta shut him down though.


----------



## JS03

20 sec. Timeout by the raps. 
5 seconds left on the shot clock


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm really liking Bosh's 3 offensive rebounds... only 4 on defense... not so much. Looks like the rest of the team is picking up the slack on rebounding though, 42 total boards so far for the Raptors, great job!


Yep, Matt Bonner has really stepped in and gotten some crucial rebounds. Chris Bosh has 4 blocks in this game as well.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh with 4 blocks, always nice to see.


----------



## AirJordan™

YEAH!!! Chris Bosh!!! Nice pass by Charlie-V.


----------



## crazyshea

nice pass from villa


----------



## Turkish Delight

Villanueva with a great pass to Chris Bosh, who nails the jumper. He has 27 points now.
Raptors up 98-90 with less than two minutes left. 
Jason Kidd makes a huge three ball to keep the Nets in this game. 
Raptors up 98-93.


----------



## JS03

YEAHHHH Mike James


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter cleans up Kidd's miss on the layup.
Raptors only up by three.
MIKE JAMES HITS THE THREE!
Unbelievable!
Raptors up by 6 now!


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, Matt always seems to do exactly what the Raptors need of him. 7 rebounds from Bosh, Bonner, James and Villy, that's the teamwork this team's been talking about.


----------



## AirJordan™

BAM!!!!!! ONIIONS ONIONS and MORE ONIONS!!!!!!

MIKE JAMES FOR THREEEE!!!!!!!! Mike Who? Mike James!!!!!!


----------



## crazyshea

Mike James With The DAGGER!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

This will be my last post for the game.

Mike ****ing James *****es.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets began to inch closer and closer to that lead, but Mike James with a huuuge three ball there.
Raptors just need to close this game out now, not much time left.


----------



## Crossword

****in courtside live! LOL


----------



## kindred

gee, wut is in mike jame's drink? he is hitting pull up jumpers in the dribble and hit clutch 3s


----------



## Crossword

101-95 Raptors with a minute to go! ****in right people, ****in right!


----------



## AirJordan™

Uh Oh! Cmon Raptors!! Dont Let This One Slip Away!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter misses the floater, but tips it in. 
Raptors up 101-97.
Mike James misses a three ball, 30 seconds left.
Carter makes a deeep three.
Raptors up only by 1 now.
21 seconds left, Raptors up 101-100.


----------



## JS03

wow... Cmon Raps..


----------



## Crossword

There is no way the Raptors can afford to let Mike James go. I don't care if he's in a contract year, you do not let a player like this go.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Carter is clutch,,, but still an ***.


----------



## crazyshea

jose hits both free throws raps up 3 with 21.5 seconds remaining GO RAPS GO


----------



## JS03

Calderon makes the 2 free throws...
This game is killing me.


----------



## Crossword

****, I might have spoken too soon.. come on Raptors!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Calderon goes to the line for two HUGE free throws. 
He makes the first.
He makes the second as well!
Raptors up 103-100, with 21.5 seconds to go.
Big posession coming up here!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Calderon goes to the line for two HUGE free throws. 
He makes the first.
He makes the second as well!
Raptors up 103-100, with 21.5 seconds to go.
Big posession coming up here!


----------



## Porn Player

Holy ****


----------



## Crossword

JuniorNoboa said:


> Carter is clutch,,, but still an ***.


 I don't think Raptors fans ever questioned his clutch... at least I didn't. But damn...


----------



## Crossword

Barring a 4-point play, it's still a two possession game. Let's go Raptors, one more stop left!


----------



## crazyshea

carter hits both free throws raps up 1 with 10.9 seconds remaining


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets have no timeouts left. 
Carter gets fouled inside, he'll go to the line for two.
10.9 seconds left.
Vince has only been to the free throw line 3 times coming into this posession, and two of them were technical free throw attempts.
Vince makes both free throws.
103-102 Raptors. They call a timeout.


----------



## JS03

What an Intense game.


----------



## speedythief

Ok, free throw time. No steal on the inbounds!!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Ok, if the Raps lose this one. Im gonna shoot myself.

Lets Go Raps!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

It's all fundamental from here, let's close it out!


----------



## AirJordan™

Oh No!!!!!


----------



## crazyshea

**** sakes nets win


----------



## JS03

**** No


----------



## Turkish Delight

Calderon eludes Kidd and Carter, and finally gets fouled. 7.2 seconds left on the clock, Carter did actually foul Calderone earlier, but it wasn't called.
Calderon goes to the line for two.
He makes the first free throw.
He misses the second!
Vince Carter with the three with 0.1 left in the ball game.


----------



## AirJordan™

Ohh F***ing No!!!!!! Oh F***ing No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

**** what happened?


----------



## speedythief

Nooooooooo!


----------



## AirJordan™

Oh Hell No!!!!!!!!!! Oh Noo!!!!!!!!! Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kindred

wow vc hits 2 deep threes in the clutch....unbelievable


----------



## BBB

****


----------



## AirJordan™

This did not just happen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with 42 points, and those two huge threes killed us.
Just if Calderon made that last free throw.


----------



## crazyshea

stupid calderon why couldnt he hit that free throw


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

****ing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ball game over, Nets win by 1. Vince with a huge 4th quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™

Oh Hell Nah. NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief

****. What a game, though.


----------



## JS03

****


----------



## crazyshea

raps got raped


----------



## Turkish Delight

What a nightmare.


----------



## aizn

oh man, carter stepped up bigtime


----------



## Divine Spammer

Damn, you soft people!
Don't let Vince out of the building..! 
****!! That sucked so much!!
Were was the quick foul???


----------



## AirJordan™

A ****ing huge mo********ing heart breaking loss.


----------



## flushingflash

this one hurts, if we lost any other way it wouldnt be that bad but carter ****ing burned us, damn i hate him.


----------



## AirJordan™

I can't believe this happened.


----------



## flushingflash

big game, big slap and and big three's.


----------



## JS03

whatever... We'll get them at Jersey.


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow Jason Kidd's facial expression was PRICELESS.

Wow a heart breaking loss for the Raptors, but an amazingly entertaining ball game.


----------



## speedythief

I don't know if we could've won in overtime, so Jose isn't to blame. Crazy shot.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## adhir1

what a game....what a game...Jose let me down...but u win some u loose some...time for another streak to get going....


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Divine Spammer said:


> Damn, you soft people!
> Don't let Vince out of the building..!
> ****!! That sucked so much!!
> *Were was the quick foul??? *


We were up by 2?????


----------



## AirJordan™




----------



## JuniorNoboa

It was a great basketball game, maybe that's why I'm not angry.


----------



## PetroToZoran

AirJordan™ said:


> Ok, if the Raps lose this one. Im gonna shoot myself.
> 
> Lets Go Raps!!!!!


Let me know how this works out for you. 

Go Nets!


----------



## AirJordan™

PetroToZoran said:


> Let me know how this works out for you.
> 
> Go Nets!


Lol, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## flushingflash

JuniorNoboa said:


> It was a great basketball game, maybe that's why I'm not angry.



im starting to get over it already, but when he sunk that three, my heart just dropped and my stomach went queasy for a second.


----------



## AirJordan™

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 42 (27 members and 15 guests)* 
AirJordan™, ati, Turkish Delight, PersianPlaya18, Juzt_SicK03, ansoncarter, vi3t_boi11, NJ Grand NJ, kirk_2003, JuniorNoboa, flushingflash, adhir1, Smockgirl, Theberge43, BBB, njnets21, crazyshea, ellas_raps, open mike, aizn, Divine Spammer, nugzhomer, [email protected], Budweiser_Boy


----------



## adhir1

i need a hug....i honestly when he went up for that shot..i was seeing flashes of him in a a raptors jersey....i need a hug.....


----------



## ansoncarter

glad I watched football instead


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tough loss, but I'm hoping we can win tomorrow against the Bulls. I didn't expect us to beat both the Nets, and the Bulls so if we can win tomorrow I'll be happy. It'll be tough though since we haven't beaten the Bulls since the Jalen Rose trade.


----------



## jmk

AirJordan™ said:


> Lol, I was being sarcastic.


That's not the word you're looking for.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

When you think about it, it would have been better for the Raps if the refs had called Carter on the foul instead of Jose getting away for a couple more seconds because it wouldve us more time at the end to get a bucket


----------



## shookem

That was an amazing game. MoP got screwed, but RJ was out so I guess that bad luck cancelled each other out.
Carter was simply awesome, there's really no other way to say it.
I think todays game really shows that Toronto is going to come out intent on winning every night and on many they be in a position to do so.

I order Jose to shoot a thousand FT's after the game though.


----------



## Mr.McGrady

[strike]Vince Carter, go suck a dick.[/strike]

Seriously, when he pulled up for that shot, I was leaping up and then it sank and I wanted to shoot myself, my heart dropped.

[strike]You're so gay Vince Carter.[/strike]


----------



## flushingflash

PersianPlaya18 said:


> When you think about it, it would have been better for the Raps if the refs had called Carter on the foul instead of Jose getting away for a couple more seconds because it wouldve us more time at the end to get a bucket



good point, and if carter never baited peterson, then MO would have been defending him down the stretch. i hate carter so much.


----------



## AirJordan™

PersianPlaya18 said:


> When you think about it, it would have been better for the Raps if the refs had called Carter on the foul instead of Jose getting away for a couple more seconds because it wouldve us more time at the end to get a bucket


Not really. The Nets wouldve held on for the last shot to tie, or in this case win the game.

Hopefully we can bounce back tomorrow against the Bulls.


----------



## JS03

adhir1 said:


> i need a hug....i honestly when he went up for that shot..i was seeing flashes of him in a a raptors jersey....i need a hug.....


:kiss: How bout' a kiss. j/k

What an exciting game but disapointing. Now the Raps gotta forget about this game and think about thier next. Go Raps Go.

:jump:


----------



## Porn Player

jmk said:


> That's not the word you're looking for.



It obviously was, cos thats the word he chose!

Stop trying to be a smart *** with a 13 year old kid, he is here to support his team and us raptors fans are grateful he is here. 


and vince :curse:


----------



## Noodfan

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> whatever... We'll get them at Jersey.


Good daydreaming...


----------



## speedythief

Noodfan said:


> Good daydreaming...


We did it once, we could do it again.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Noodfan said:


> Good daydreaming...


It's already happend this season, if you haven't noticed.
By the way, you're Turkish?


----------



## MangoMangoMango

damn...wat an outcome....but we should be kinda happy...becuz the raptors are the real deal! they battled hard without Mo....we almost beat the hottest team in the NBA. We should just Prepare ourselves for another winning streak....I think we have Knicks bulls and bobcats coming up.

Note: If mo pete gets suspended after the "slap" then his iron man record is over....


----------



## Noodfan

Turkish Delight said:


> It's already happend this season, if you haven't noticed.
> By the way, you're Turkish?


Yeah man, I sent a pm to you once remember?


----------



## MonsterBosh

Vince Carter is a superstar who cannot be denied. I still wonder why his game soured so badly with the Raptors. He must have been demotivate in his last 2 seasons with Toronto ... and now he is back to superstar form ... go figure.. but this was a dramatic and entertaining game regardless of the outcome ..... !!!

If the Raptors keep on improving as they have, they may not get high draft picks ... and that may create a situation where they must try to keep Mike James by signing him to a large and long term contract ... like they did for many others, who did not pan out...

Bonner played an aggressive game on the defensive boards .... if only he could find his mid-range jumper he would be a tremendous threat .... 

And of course Bosh played well again .... and poor Mopete got gobsmacked by Vince and the ref ... LOL ...!!!


----------



## speedythief

Bonner was ice cold tonight, but he did a lot for us elsewhere. Damn, we were so close.


----------



## JS03

MangoMangoMango said:


> damn...wat an outcome....but we should be kinda happy...becuz the raptors are the real deal! they battled hard without Mo....we almost beat the hottest team in the NBA. We should just Prepare ourselves for another winning streak....I think we have Knicks bulls and bobcats coming up.
> 
> * Note: If mo pete gets suspended after the "slap" then his iron man record is over....*


Aww man. I forgot about that. 
I don't think he should get suspended though. Wasn't really his fault.


----------



## Dooch

Great game guys, I am not here to brag at all. That was a very competitive game. I am not one of those *******s who brag about winning. You have to have sportsmanship and this game came down to the wire. Great game guys good luck on the rest of your season. You got 2 stars in Chris Bosh and Mike James. :cheers:


----------



## speedythief

The ref should be suspended for making such an insane call.


----------



## Noodfan

Dooch said:


> Great game guys, I am not here to brag at all. That was a very competitive game. I am not one of those *******s who brag about winning. You have to have sportsmanship and this game came down to the wire. Great game guys good luck on the rest of your season. You got 2 stars in Chris Bosh and Mike James. :cheers:


You are always classy Dooch. And I thank to Raptors. It was one of the best games of the season so far. Hope you surprise other great teams. Raptors are so dangerous when oppenent underrates them.


----------



## jmk

skip_dawg! said:


> It obviously was, cos thats the word he chose!
> 
> Stop trying to be a smart *** with a 13 year old kid, he is here to support his team and us raptors fans are grateful he is here.
> 
> 
> and vince :curse:


No need to be mad at me for the game.

13 is an age of learning. I'm simply helping the feller out. No smartasses here.


----------



## mjm1

speedythief said:


> The ref should be suspended for making such an insane call.


no, if the refs _catches_ you slapping another player, its usually an automatic suspension.


----------



## Dooch

Noodfan said:


> You are always classy Dooch. And I thank to Raptors. It was one of the best games of the season so far. Hope you surprise other great teams. Raptors are so dangerous when oppenent underrates them.


Well everyone should be classy and have sportsmanship man. This game was outright competitive until the end and to be honest I feel the Toronto Raptors outplayed the New Jersey Nets as a team.


----------



## jmk

Regarding the slap, I'll copy what I said over in the Nets game thread:

The ref has got to use some common sense there. Vince and Mo are boys, to start off. Then, ask yourself: When was the last time that one player slapped another in the NBA and the slapee just walked away? Too quick with the whistle. Talking it over with Vince beforehand would have been the smart thing to do.


----------



## ghoti

Somebody posted this morning in the Nets forum that the Raps had a shot at the playoffs.

I scoffed at first, then considered it, then decided it was impossible.

Now I think it's unlikely, but not impossible.

If you are a Raptors fan, you have to be at least heartened by way they are playing.

The future is pretty bright.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hey guys,first of all,nice game.

But do you think Sam Mitchell failed to draw up a plan in case they missed their FT?Or do you think he drew it up but the raptors failed to execute?

Or do you think the raptors did get back on D?


----------



## flushingflash

ghoti said:


> Somebody posted this morning in the Nets forum that the Raps had a shot at the playoffs.
> 
> I scoffed at first, then considered it, then decided it was impossible.
> 
> Now I think it's unlikely, but not impossible.
> 
> If you are a Raptors fan, you have to be at least heartened by way they are playing.
> 
> The future is pretty bright.



how is it impossible, the east stinks, the raps are in the worst divison in basketball and were only like 2.5 or 3 games out at this moment and were one of the hottest teams in the east since december.


----------



## neoxsupreme

This game had playoffs like atmosphere. I hope the Raps make the playoffs so NJ gets a chance to play them. Mike James has been playing out of his mind. He deserves to win Player of the Week for the East.


----------



## ghoti

flushingflash said:


> how is it impossible, the east stinks, the raps are in the worst divison in basketball and were only like 2.5 or 3 games out at this moment and were one of the hottest teams in the east since december.


Read it again.


----------



## jmk

VCFSO2000 said:


> Hey guys,first of all,nice game.
> 
> But do you think Sam Mitchell failed to draw up a plan in case they missed their FT?Or do you think he drew it up but the raptors failed to execute?
> 
> Or do you think the raptors did get back on D?


Calderon was right in his face. Vince was just too money.


----------



## The_Notic

mjm1 said:


> no, if the refs _catches_ you slapping another player, its usually an automatic suspension.


C'mon man. You have to be able to read a situation, nobody slaps a guy, has the guy that was slapped walk away laughin, and jus stand there with his hands on his hips. And by your logic, the refs should be able to look back at this game and suspend carter for at least 1 game, right?


----------



## MangoMangoMango

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Aww man. I forgot about that.
> I don't think he should get suspended though. Wasn't really his fault.


he could be suspended for not leaving the court after getting tossed...


----------



## reganomics813

Hands down the Raps gave the Nets the hardest fought game of this whole win streak. I thought we were done. For such a young team you guys have alot of heart. I have mad respect for the Raptors. Lets just hope next game we'll have all of our players and it's even close to as competitive a game like this one was. James and CB4 were simply unstoppable. I hope you guys make the playoffs too. You should stir up all sorts of trouble there.


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> This game had playoffs like atmosphere. I hope the Raps make the playoffs so NJ gets a chance to play them. Mike James has been playing out of his mind. He deserves to win Player of the Week for the East.


If the Raps make the playoffs, they will be playing Detroit.


----------



## jmk

I can guarentee you Mo won't get suspended.


----------



## ghoti

MangoMangoMango said:


> he could be suspended for not leaving the court after getting tossed...


The league won't compound the official's mistake by suspending Peterson.

Most likely, Carter will get a small fine and Mo Pete will get nothing further.


----------



## flushingflash

ghoti said:


> Read it again.


your probably right, it might be unlikely and foolish to start talking playoffs this early, but i think the raps will be in the hunt all season, were not atlanta, and i think we will be playing about 500 ball for the rest of the season.


----------



## JS03

MangoMangoMango said:


> he could be suspended for not leaving the court after getting tossed...


Get lost man.


----------



## jmk

ghoti said:


> Most likely, Carter will get a small fine and Mo Pete will get nothing further.


I highly doubt it. What will their reasoning be behind fining him?


----------



## JS03

ghoti said:


> The league won't compound the official's mistake by suspending Peterson.
> 
> Most likely, Carter will get a small fine and Mo Pete will get nothing further.


Nice post. I was just gonna say that.


----------



## ghoti

jmk said:


> I highly doubt it. What will their reasoning be behind fining him?


I thought that slap was inappropriate for a "playful gesture". He also got Peterson thrown out of the game.

Since there were no repercussions during the game, I can see the league sending a little message.


----------



## ghoti

flushingflash said:


> your probably right, it might be unlikely and foolish to start talking playoffs this early, but i think the raps will be in the hunt all season, were not atlanta, and i think we will be playing about 500 ball for the rest of the season.


I hope they play well. I like watching the Raptors.

Bosh is one of the most interesting young players in the league.


----------



## jmk

ghoti said:


> I thought that slap was inappropriate for a "playful gesture". He also got Peterson thrown out of the game.
> 
> Since there were no repercussions during the game, I can see the league sending a little message.


How about Lamond Murray punching Carter in the chest after the shot? 

I think you're being overly-sensitive here. It was two friends joking around with each other. Fining Carter for his role would be, honestly, quite stupid.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter was fooling around with Morris Peterson the whole time. The referees misjudged the call fully, even Vince Carter went up to the referee and told him that was just fooling around and we did not mean any of it. That call was bull**** by the referees.


----------



## nwt




----------



## spinz

what a game...

just finished absorbing the loss...

i can say this much, today's game felt different compared to any other game we were in while VC was here (especially when he was playing half hearted before the trade last season)...

we were in this to the bitter end and the raps played there hearts out to the very end...

it was good to see that the team doesn't eat ---- no matter how sentimental the emotion is from the other team (ie. vc and mo)...you could be good friends off the court, but on it, it's another game, it's all about heart and play for your team..

granted mo and rj are not considered to be in the same catogory on columnists editorials, but the loss of both were felt by either team, but i think the raps felt there loss a bit more...and not in the offensive end, but in the last 2.30 of the 4th quarter, we felt the loss of mo...

with that being said, no excuses from me this game, we lost it by 1, but we showed the East that we're no push over and we could upset / break a few teams hearts as this season goes along...

go raps go...rebound and get a win tomorrow vs the bulls


----------



## flushingflash

jmk said:


> How about Lamond Murray punching Carter in the chest after the shot?
> 
> I think you're being overly-sensitive here. It was two friends joking around with each other. Fining Carter for his role would be, honestly, quite stupid.


carter-murray was between teamates, what the **** is carter doing slapping guys , playful or not on the opposing team. thats the thing that alway irked me about vince , even when he was a rap, he would be laughing and shaking hands with other players as if it were his own guys. carter is lukcy he has kidd or elese you would see vince slack off like he did in TO.


----------



## no_free_baskets

Dooch said:


> Vince Carter was fooling around with Morris Peterson the whole time. The referees misjudged the call fully, even Vince Carter went up to the referee and told him that was just fooling around and we did not mean any of it. That call was bull**** by the referees.[/QUOT
> 
> yeah, it was...we were def. victimized for what happened last game against houston...the refs in the nba, as they're prone to do, probably established beforehand what was and was not going to be allowed within the context of the game and because there was some roughhousing due to taunting in houston, they decided there was going to a be quick trigger on t's this game...hence, the quick t on james, and the 2 t's on peterson.....


----------



## no_free_baskets

in the 4th, mitchell put out bonner as the 3, which i absolutely hate....i dont think its a coincidence that they put up 31 pts in the 4th with him out there....his ind. matchup against murray, or when he was in the game, vaughn, didnt explictly cost the raps this game as we were lucky enough to have jefferson out of the game, but the raps do seem lost and confused on def. whenever bonner or cv play the 3....am i wrong to say this??mitchell, please stop using these guys at the 3...seriously......


----------



## AirJordan™

I loved it when the guys at the ACC were yelling bull****!!! bull****!!! bull****!!! after that call.


----------



## ghoti

jmk said:


> How about Lamond Murray punching Carter in the chest after the shot?
> 
> I think you're being overly-sensitive here. It was two friends joking around with each other. Fining Carter for his role would be, honestly, quite stupid.


I don't think he should be fined, either.

I think the league might disagree, though.

It's about the result, which was unjust.


----------



## butr

What a fantastic game!! What a pathetic screw up by Javie. Wow. I was pissed. Credit to VC who was unbelievable. He took the challenge today.

Bosh was something else as was James. The more he plays like this the more I'm convinced someone will give us something solid for him.

This was one game I really wanted.


----------



## superdude211

Carters winning 3 was an incredible shot, way behind the 3 point line with a Raptor right in his face.

Great game for both teams, Raptors blew there lead with a minute left though, should have one, but NJ is on a roll they can do that to team


----------



## madman

the one who ****ed up was James why the **** do you throw up a random 3? he is the reason we lost, and the Mopete tech is bull ****, how on earth does not one of the 3 refs not see VC do that first?


----------



## TRON

nwt, I don't know where you got those emoticons, but it sums up my feelings exactly

my Direct TV clicker is no more after that last shot, I'm even sure the neighbours heard my displeasure. I had to turn off my computer for a second, I was that pissed 

well, now that I got my composure back.... great game to watch even though we lost a heartbreaker, it was very fun to watch. It shows that we can hang with good teams and this should carry throught to the rest of the year.

Looks like the Nets-Raps rivalry will be something to look forward to as both teams develop!!!


----------



## lucky777s

I feel bad for Jose, missing the FT. And I hope this heartbreaker of a loss doesn't hurt us tomorrow night.

The big mistakes were all the missed box outs allowing 13 O rebounds for NJ.

Mike James was awesome but he made one very bad decision down the stretch when he had Collins on him. He ended up taking a very long 3 instead of driving and picking up the foul. That would have put the game away.

The transition 3 VC got just before his final 3 was a killer. Totally uncontested and slashed our lead quickly. 

JKidd was hot from 3 as well which really hurts.

Charlie just has no impact on a game when his shots aren't falling. He has to learn to contribute in other ways. He let VC push him under the bucket and get an O rebound for a hoop. Can't happen.

Joey needed more PT but I think Sam was worried his fouling would put NJ in the bonus early. Hoff played well too, but Sam limited his minutes.

Some bad luck when Kidd got the rebound on the missed FT. That saved them a full second and he immediately sprinted upcourt with nobody slowing him down or looking to trap him.


----------



## madman

VC pissed me off with that ****ing riding a motorcycle taunt, what a ****ing douch


----------



## jmk

flushingflash said:


> carter-murray was between teamates, what the **** is carter doing slapping guys , playful or not on the opposing team. thats the thing that alway irked me about vince , even when he was a rap, he would be laughing and shaking hands with other players as if it were his own guys. carter is lukcy he has kidd or elese you would see vince slack off like he did in TO.


If you're playing ball with your friend, who is playing against you, you don't joke with him? Bull****. They're friends. They were playing around. Remove your panties from the bunch they're in.


----------



## trick

Well, time to start a new streak.


----------



## madman

jmk said:


> If you're playing ball with your friend, who is playing against you, you don't joke with him? Bull****. They're friends. They were playing around. Remove your panties from the bunch they're in.


not if i were going to be paid for it, talk to them after.

BTW its not the first time VC has done something like this


----------



## JuniorNoboa

madman said:


> the one who ****ed up was James why the **** do you throw up a random 3? he is the reason we lost, and the Mopete tech is bull ****, how on earth does not one of the 3 refs not see VC do that first?


It was not a random 3..... what he did is what every team does in the last minute with a lead.... put the ball in the hands of a player who can bring down the clock without turning it over and then put up a shot in the last 5 seconds. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

The shot looked bad but there was only 1 second left on the shot clock.


----------



## madman

JuniorNoboa said:


> It was not a random 3..... what he did is what every team does in the last minute with a lead.... put the ball in the hands of a player who can bring down the clock without turning it over and then put up a shot in the last 5 seconds. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> The shot looked bad but there was only 1 second left on the shot clock.


 there was 1 second because he was just dribbling with it for a whiel


----------



## JuniorNoboa

madman said:


> there was 1 second because he was just dribbling with it for a whiel


Yes he was dribbling the ball. He was running down the clock, with no intention to start a move until there was about 5 seconds left. Every team with a greater then one possession lead does it.


----------



## flushingflash

jmk said:


> If you're playing ball with your friend, who is playing against you, you don't joke with him? Bull****. They're friends. They were playing around. Remove your panties from the bunch they're in.



ya of course i do but thats on the playground, this guy is playing proffesional ball, and all his stupid giggling and banter just get on my nerves and always have, you dont slap a guy when the adrenaline is flowing and in the middle of competition cause you dont know how they will react, and if that was the NHL or NFL and one dude slapped another like that there would be hell to pay.


----------



## VTRapsfan

Wow, what a game. That call against Peterson sounded like it was bull****, but what can you do? I hope the NBA just privately reprimands the ref, hopefully no suspension or fine for either player.

I was hoping the Raps could win this one, but it's a good sign that we can hang with and all but defeat a team like New Jersey that's on a hot streak.


----------



## martymar

that lost hurts, i wonder why the refs didn't reset the clock to atleast .3


----------



## Q8i

It's A ****en Free Throw..
Free ----- Throw


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Post -Game quotes :

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/quotes_060108.html

It would have been a totally different game with Mo on the court. It would not have forced them to go small.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Now I really wish I had seen this game televised live. It's a must-download though. 

I knew the boys were going to come together as a team sooner or later. We still might not win all that many games but we're going to play some good ball.


----------



## AirJordan™

What a game. What a game. I still can't believe VC made that three.
I can see a rivralry between these two teams later on in the future.

Man the Raptors gotta bounce back tomorrow against the Bulls.


----------



## anniebananerz

From http://philadelphia.comcastsportsnet.com/view_content_0p.asp?ID=22692:

_"Toronto's Morris Peterson was ejected for slapping Carter in the face. Peterson got a technical for arguing a no-call late in the first half. About a minute later, Carter playfully slapped his ex-teammate in the face. Peterson, clearly annoyed, then slapped Carter.

Official Steve Javie didn't see Carter's slap, but he saw Peterson's and gave him his second technical. An irate Peterson tossed his jersey into the stands before leaving.

Peterson would have guarded Carter had he not been tossed.

"It's just unfortunate. I couldn't be out there in the fourth quarter, it probably would have made a difference," Peterson said.

*Carter said he would pay Peterson's fine for receiving the technical.*

"I felt bad," Carter said. "It was far from what they assumed it to be.""_



Players get fined for receiving techs?


----------



## MaxaMillion711

"VC pissed me off with that ****ing riding a motorcycle taunt, what a ****ing douch"

haha i know what you mean....hes having fun and he does it every dunk and big play but yeah....its a taunt but dont do the whole douche comment...thats just low man

but i know how you feel. Ron Harper in 2000....after he hit a GW vs POR in the playoffs he did his little skip thing and was smiling...its aggrevating


----------



## mjm1

anniebananerz said:


> From http://philadelphia.comcastsportsnet.com/view_content_0p.asp?ID=22692:
> 
> _"Toronto's Morris Peterson was ejected for slapping Carter in the face. Peterson got a technical for arguing a no-call late in the first half. About a minute later, Carter playfully slapped his ex-teammate in the face. Peterson, clearly annoyed, then slapped Carter.
> 
> Official Steve Javie didn't see Carter's slap, but he saw Peterson's and gave him his second technical. An irate Peterson tossed his jersey into the stands before leaving.
> 
> Peterson would have guarded Carter had he not been tossed.
> 
> "It's just unfortunate. I couldn't be out there in the fourth quarter, it probably would have made a difference," Peterson said.
> 
> *Carter said he would pay Peterson's fine for receiving the technical.*
> 
> "I felt bad," Carter said. "It was far from what they assumed it to be.""_
> 
> 
> 
> Players get fined for receiving techs?


yes i believe 1000 dollars (american currency)


----------



## Vinsane

SkywalkerAC said:


> Now I really wish I had seen this game televised live. It's a must-download though.
> 
> I knew the boys were going to come together as a team sooner or later. We still might not win all that many games but we're going to play some good ball.


if you download it can you tell me where you got it from


----------



## anniebananerz

mjm1 said:


> yes i believe 1000 dollars (american currency)


oh wow. i had no idea. i just hope mo doesn't get suspended. or it'll be no more iron man streak.

oh yeah, can someone tell me what the crowd was chanting when mo got kicked out? was it "Mo Pete!" or "BS!"?


----------



## AirJordan™

Vinsane said:


> if you download it can you tell me where you got it from


Yeah same here, thanks in advance.


----------



## AirJordan™

anniebananerz said:


> oh wow. i had no idea. i just hope mo doesn't get suspended. or it'll be no more iron man streak.
> 
> oh yeah, can someone tell me what the crowd was chanting when mo got kicked out? was it "Mo Pete!" or "BS!"?


It was definately "Bull****!!!!!!"


----------



## Dooch

anniebananerz said:


> oh wow. i had no idea. i just hope mo doesn't get suspended. or it'll be no more iron man streak.
> 
> oh yeah, can someone tell me what the crowd was chanting when mo got kicked out? was it "Mo Pete!" or "BS!"?


Morris Peterson should definitely not be suspended at all, neither should Vince Carter. The referees should not be given their pay for the bad call which was called.


----------



## Rhubarb

****.

Still reeling this one in, but I'll say two things:

1. That tech on Mo was bulltizzle. Neither Mo or Vince should get slapped for it, but I hope Javie gets his own. Pathetic call.

2. Tough going for Jose. I know alot of people here will crucify him for the miss, but if I can guarantee you one thing, it's that no one, no one, is hurting more than Jose. He'll come out better for it, and hopefully so will the team.


----------



## justasking?

Hello Raptors Fans. I just want to tell you guys that I was at the game today. It was a tough loss for your team but one that you should not be ashamed of. Your players have been playing great basketball and you are a team who is on the rise. You may have had a rough start, but now, your team has found the ways to win. People may have been laughing about your team, but I always knew that you simply needed time. Your losses were very close, and your wins have been very credible wins. You have a great player in Bosh. He is amazing. He will be a force to reckon with in the future. You have very talented rookies (Villanueva and Calderon). They may not have played well today, but they have the makings of good players. 

I know your team will bounce back from this defeat. It was a tough loss, but something your team should not be ashamed of. 

Good luck to your team!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## anniebananerz

AirJordan™ said:


> It was definately "Bull****!!!!!!"


nice =) raptor fans rock!


I was looking at the tsn.ca "Your Call" boards and this came up:
(http://www.tsn.ca/nba/your_call.asp?messageId=786479&hubname=nba)
flrx39 wrote: I e-mailed the NBA about the officials, and *I also heard from one of the Raptors assistant coaches before the start of the 3rd quarter saying that they contacted the NBA and the NBA said the ejection would probably be rescinded.* As for the last second shot by Vince Carter, that was incredible! It really brought the entire organization back down to Earth and again made Rob Babcock's deal seem even worse.


----------



## skip2

I thought they were yelling out call it...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Damnit.


----------



## JL2002

.....Raptors are just too over confident in the last 2 minute.....but it's a really good lesson for them to keep on going into the paint rather than jacking up shots, and trying to impress the crowd.....


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

I saw a different camera angel on CNN Headline news. As Mo' slapped Vince he mouth off "*****" lol.


----------



## AirJordan™

MjM2xtreMe said:


> I saw a different camera angel on CNN Headline news. As Mo' slapped Vince he mouth off "*****" lol.


Lol, I saw that too.


----------



## Aurelino

SkywalkerAC said:


> Now I really wish I had seen this game televised live. *It's a must-download though.*
> 
> I knew the boys were going to come together as a team sooner or later. We still might not win all that many games but we're going to play some good ball.


Where do you get it from?


----------



## anniebananerz

MjM2xtreMe said:


> I saw a different camera angel on CNN Headline news. As Mo' slapped Vince he mouth off "*****" lol.


lol. yeah. you can see it on the nba.com video thing too. if you forgot about the fact that it was a light slap and mo had his other hand on his waist, it actually doesn't look like mo was joking around, cause he wasn't smiling or anything. he looked pretty annoyed with vince.


----------



## ballocks

wow, what a game! that was excellent drama- throughout, really. there was so much going on, from so many different angles, that i can't say i was bored at any point. what made it even better for me, actually, was lawrence frank's coaching. it seems he (temporarily) abandoned the "timeout" strategy, where he'd slow the game to a walk and kill any sense of momentum (you know, the stuff that actually makes most games interesting). that coachingism took a break today, which was nice to see.

 and vince, man, what can you say? he must be so happy, he looked like a kid out there today- oh wait, he usually looks like that. at any rate, he must have made himself so satisfied with not only "the shot", but just the way he played throughout. i also have to give him some additional credit: after the mo pete incident, i don't know if it was due to mop being a good friend of his, but he looked really guilty- the explanation to steve was something that, quite frankly, wouldn't be offered by many (any?) other stars in the league today. i mean, it might ironically be the same trait that causes him to lose games he should win, and to have less success than he should have, but it was good to see today. mop should not have been tossed- steve should've been less proud.

it actually brought to light something that i think is a real issue in this league: common sense. i mean, steve couldn't return the call even if he wanted to, it's like he was obligated to serve the technical upon calling it, and that's ludicrous. if someone comes around- from the other team, no less- and sets him straight, he should have the right (and the balls) to ignore/reverse the whistle and "play on". instead, we lost mop for the rest of the game, and i think the reason why was just childish- everybody (except swirsky, i hear) was aware of the crime that had been committed at that moment less than two minutes after it occurred, and yet nothing could be done to resolve it. pride won the battle versus common sense. that might occur again in a more important game, and then what? it's awful. 

anyway, we played well. i hope sam emphasized that after the final blow. we really played well. mike continues to impress. i mean, it's occurred to me that he, if he continues to play this way, could get some real points for the all-star team. like, for real. this guy is almost an equal threat to chris, and we all know how chris is perceived.

speaking of whom, was it just me or did chris seem to fade a little down the stretch? weird. he had a great game, don't get me wrong, the yes announcers even named him the player of the game before new jersey mounted a last ditch attack to steal the game, but he seemed lost. and when he plays against vince (his partner for 1.5 seasons) he seems to hate him. like, there's something in that relationship that causes him to lose balance (imo). i feel it showed itself at times this afternoon and i wonder what it is.

anyway, that was a really fun game. i don't like the nets as a team (at all) but they did well to steal a win without arguably their strongest weapon, against a team playing as well and as confidence-laden as ours. mucho props to them- and to us.

let's string some more wins together now.

peace


----------



## AirJordan™

Losing really close games (like this one)....hurts more than losing in a blowout.


----------



## anniebananerz

AirJordan™ said:


> Losing really close games (like this one)....hurts more than losing in a blowout.


i agree. the raps ALMOST had the win if it wasnt for vc's game winning shot.

now if only vc had made that final game 7 shot against philly for the raps. =S


----------



## JS03

Got this from my buddy.
Raps comments on game.
http://www.zshare.net/download/01-08-new-jersey-avi.html


----------



## KingHandles

AirJordan™ said:


> Losing really close games (like this one)....hurts more than losing in a blowout.


Try being a Celtic fan. We have done nothing but lose 1,2, or 3 point games to the NBA's top teams. It's heartbreaking...

Last game we lost by one because the refs didn't call traveling on Arenas. That's frustrating.


----------



## AirJordan™

Where do you download NBA games?


----------



## mjm1

AirJordan™ said:


> Where do you download NBA games?


google video will soon offer full games for $3.95


----------



## Crossword

What a depressing game. Every time I click on basketballboards I feel like ****... lol.


----------



## anniebananerz

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Got this from my buddy.
> Raps comments on game.
> http://www.zshare.net/download/01-08-new-jersey-avi.html


nice =)
do you by any chance have a vid of the vc/mo pete incident and mo pete's reaction?


----------



## JS03

anniebananerz said:


> nice =)
> do you by any chance have a vid of the vc/mo pete incident and mo pete's reaction?


I'll ask my buddy if he has it.
Edit: http://www.zshare.net/download/01-08-toronto-vs-new-jersey-highlights-avi.html


----------



## sjinto

Oh VC... you won this one you mofo.

I applaud you... brings back some good memories.

BUT... I hope it never happens again in TO.


----------



## dtron

i;m sure other people have already read or made mention of it, but the write up for this game for yahoo sports and probably other sports pages as well mentioned "None of the players Toronto acquired from New Jersey in the Carter trade played for the Raptors"
because thats why babcock made the carter trade, to get Aaron and Eric Williams, the draft picks were just extras


----------



## anniebananerz

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I'll ask my buddy if he has it.
> Edit: http://www.zshare.net/download/01-08-toronto-vs-new-jersey-highlights-avi.html


thanks! :bsmile:


----------



## pinoyboy231

it was a close game and a good one do we have ne others games against you? ill be happy to watch it


----------



## JS03

pinoyboy231 said:


> it was a close game and a good one do we have ne others games against you? ill be happy to watch it


1 more game I believe. March 4 @ Jersey


----------



## speedythief

dtron said:


> i;m sure other people have already read or made mention of it, but the write up for this game for yahoo sports and probably other sports pages as well mentioned "None of the players Toronto acquired from New Jersey in the Carter trade played for the Raptors"
> because thats why babcock made the carter trade, to get Aaron and Eric Williams, the draft picks were just extras


I wish Joey-Joseph had played more. He was doing pretty well.


----------



## MaxaMillion711

"now if only vc had made that final game 7 shot against philly for the raps"


hahaha easy for you to say...


----------



## martymar

speedythief said:


> I wish Joey-Joseph had played more. He was doing pretty well.


I wonder why Joey Graham didn't play more


----------



## Yao Mania

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What a depressing game. Every time I click on basketballboards I feel like ****... lol.


Look on the bright side, at least your franchise player didn't just go to the hospital due to back spasms and your other franchise player's down as well.

It's just one game, a painful game to lose but you guys will recover.


----------



## ChristopherJ

That was the most heartbreaking Raptor's game I've watched since game seven against the 76'ers. Damn that hurt to watch when VC drained the tray...


----------



## Crossword

MaxaMillion711 said:


> "now if only vc had made that final game 7 shot against philly for the raps"
> 
> 
> hahaha easy for you to say...


 What's this supposed to mean?


----------



## MaxaMillion711

whats that supposed to mean? ill tell ya

easy for you all to say ... 'oh he shouldve made it' while you sit on your high horses on your computers while vc is the one playing basketball.

im just saying give the man and break...he was very close to making it and for you people to keep saying 'he shouldve made it' is just laughable 

i understand showing frustration but you people should also understand to accept that....thats what i mean....

im so sick of talking about this...haha bash me all you want...im done


----------



## trick

It's too bad Vince didn't make that shot back in 2001. If only he made it, think of the possibilities...

And with that said, I guess I must be asking for some pity, being a conceited-*****, or bashing Vince in some sort of way. 

And shame on us for looking back at significant time periods. We Raptor fans just can't get the past out of our heads even though this forum hardly contain any Vince threads whatsoever since the trade went down.


----------



## NugzFan

AirJordan™ said:


> Ok, if the Raps lose this one. Im gonna shoot myself.
> 
> Lets Go Raps!!!!!


what kind of gun?


----------



## squaleca

what the **** was that!! omg god VC!! the guys whacked!!!


----------



## AirJordan™

squaleca said:


> what the **** was that!! omg god VC!! the guys whacked!!!


a week and a half too late buddy. :cheers: 

yeah that was a crazy shot.


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> what the **** was that!! omg god VC!! the guys whacked!!!


What is wrong with you?

I'm sure the Raptor fans here could care less about the Nets/76ers game.

-Petey


----------

